# Gin Lovers Unite!



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

So anyone else here love Gin?

My stash is slowly dwindling and I figured since I will need to restock soon let's see what others are drinking.

I tend to stick with Tanqueray for my G&T's and Hendricks for my Martini.

Any recommendations of another Gin I should grab? Recipes?

Right now my 3 favorite drinks with Gin are:

Tanqueray & Tonic
Hendricks Martini w/ slice of cucumber
Muddled cucumber, St Germain Elderflower, Hendricks and a dash of hot sauce.


----------



## simplechords (Aug 13, 2006)

Gin is my favorite. Other than tangeray I really like farmers organic gin

Farmers Organic Gin 80 | Liquor Mart Boulder CO

Its delicious!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Had a bad experience with a whole bottle of Tanqueray before. Wasn't using my head that night. Now I can't smell pine without getting a sick feeling in my stomach.

Enjoy the gin, Ray!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

szyzk said:


> Had a bad experience with a whole bottle of Tanqueray before. Wasn't using my head that night. Now I can't smell pine without getting a sick feeling in my stomach.
> 
> Enjoy the gin, Ray!


Ditto. The night before the last day of high school. Haven't touched gin again since. And that's a long time.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

I used to drink quite a bit of Sapphire on the rocks before recently delving into the Scotch whisky world. I am eager to give Hendrick's a try.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

simplechords said:


> Gin is my favorite. Other than tangeray I really like farmers organic gin
> 
> Farmers Organic Gin 80 | Liquor Mart Boulder CO
> 
> Its delicious!


Recommend for a G&T or Martini?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Cigar Noob said:


> I used to drink quite a bit of Sapphire on the rocks before recently delving into the Scotch whisky world. I am eager to give Hendrick's a try.


Hendricks is my favorite by far, some people say it has to much cucumber flavor, but for me it's perfect for a Martini.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> Ditto. The night before the last day of high school. Haven't touched gin again since. And that's a long time.


My experience was 10 years ago, give or take... I never thought something could affect me like that! uke:


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

First time was the last time i'll ever have gin. I was drunk enough where i thought it was sprite (my friend poured two glasses one just sprite one just tanquerey (sp?), and he gave me the wrong one and i was so thirsty i chugged the whole thing then said "this sprite tastes weird"


i blacked out for like 3 hours and apparently wreaked havok in a way only a drunk greek man could.


ive never drank to get really hammered and this reinforced why i dont do that.. euugh

(this was this years fourth of july actually LOL) apparently i was yelling at his shower for like 25 minutes about something to do with making me breakfast.



but um.. yeah. tanquerey is delicious!


----------



## simplechords (Aug 13, 2006)

Rock31 said:


> Recommend for a G&T or Martini?


G&T. I also don't mind it with Ginger ale.

I cheaped on Sunday and got a fifth of seagrams rasberry gin. Not horrible with Ginger ale. To be fair I drank the whole thing in less than 4 hours so my judgement wasn't the best....lol


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hmm never had Gin with Ginger Ale, maybe I will see if the local liquor store has a bottle, i will give it a shot.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

My go to is also Tanqueray. 

And if you knew me well I'll mix it with the only thing I drink..... The illustrious Mountain Dew!! I think it's outstanding!!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Zogg said:


> First time was the last time i'll ever have gin. I was drunk enough where i thought it was sprite


Not to completely threadjack, but BINGO!

I started off my night with 70/30 Sprite to Tanqueray... As the night progressed everyone thought it would be funny to give me 50/50, then 30/70, then pure gin.

It was an ugly night. Or, at least the parts I can remember were ugly.


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

Love Hendricks made just down the road from my folks house, Try Genevieve its an american gin though cant remember by whom. Another good small batch is leopolds brothers.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

szyzk said:


> Not to completely threadjack, but BINGO!
> 
> I started off my night with 70/30 Sprite to Tanqueray... As the night progressed everyone thought it would be funny to give me 50/50, then 30/70, then pure gin.
> 
> It was an ugly night. Or, at least the parts I can remember were ugly.


You know what, I blame sprite.

I have no been near gin since that fateful night, and may have to try it again soon. I would imagine it's actually really good, considering my normal booze-choice involves jagermeister or rumple minze (or both o.o)

if you think my gin story is bad.. rumple minze.. oh dear..

in order to not completely thread jack...

Leopold's Small Batch is supposed to be fantastic. (my friend loves gin. and apparently giving me pure gin as well)
it's his favorite, and he almost only drinks gin.
He also really likes hendricks, which i think im going to pick up sometime cause its only like $30 a bottle


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

I enjoy saphire but when I want something really good I go for my bottle of London No1. It is actually blue not just in a blue bottle. Great for g&t and any other way that I can think of!


----------



## Voorhees (Jul 5, 2011)

I have loved G&T since gambling in Biloxi years ago. Keep em comin'

I need to get some for the bar.


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

My favorite gin is Hendricks, followed by Sapphire.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

joshbhs04 said:


> I enjoy saphire but when I want something really good I go for my bottle of London No1. It is actually blue not just in a blue bottle. Great for g&t and any other way that I can think of!


what makes it blue? Just curious!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

The WSBS boys sent "Dry Fly" gin in some of their bombs (from WA state, I believe). Made a gin and soda water (seltzer) with it.

Had my first gin and tonic in Aruba - my daughters roommate made it for me and I have to say it was quite refreshing. Have no idea what they used as they smuggled all their liqour over in water bottles (college kids!!) but I'm trying to find out.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> The WSBS boys sent "Dry Fly" gin in some of their bombs (from WA state, I believe). Made a gin and soda water (seltzer) with it.
> 
> Had my first gin and tonic in Aruba - my daughters roommate made it for me and I have to say it was quite refreshing. Have no idea what they used as they smuggled all their liqour over in water bottles (college kids!!) but I'm trying to find out.


So the college girls said Bombay or Pinnacle for their gin - I have no idea if those are cheapies or quality. Anyone cares to weigh in I'd be curious.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

It's not my top liquor but it is definitely in my rotation. I love a good G&T, especially with lots of ice when the weather is getting warm. Used to drink Beefeater in my younger days, now days I just buy the standard Gilbey's to save a buck.

But hands down my favorite gin drink, right up there with scotch and water or dark rum Cuba Libre, is a Salty Dog made with the best Grapefruit juice I can get - and yes, plenty of salt around the rim - god I wish I had one right now&#8230;

I was going to make a liquor run this afternoon - I do believe I will pick up a bottle - thanks Ray!

And could you elaborate on the gin & cucumber drinks - since I like both - sounds delicious.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

FWTX said:


> It's not my top liquor but it is definitely in my rotation. I love a good G&T, especially with lots of ice when the weather is getting warm. Used to drink Beefeater in my younger days, now days I just buy the standard Gilbey's to save a buck.
> 
> But hands down my favorite gin drink, right up there with scotch and water or dark rum Cuba Libre, is a Salty Dog made with the best Grapefruit juice I can get - and yes, plenty of salt around the rim - god I wish I had one right now&#8230;
> 
> ...


Yeah - got me thinking about a stop at the liquor store too - being the weekend and all! PS - can you put the old avatar back - LOL


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

Bombay is top shelf ...



Oldmso54 said:


> So the college girls said Bombay or Pinnacle for their gin - I have no idea if those are cheapies or quality. Anyone cares to weigh in I'd be curious.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Wildone said:


> Bombay is top shelf ...


Well at least I know my $$ is going to a high quality product - LOL (and I guess they have good taste!)


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

Zogg said:


> what makes it blue? Just curious!


It's part of the botanical mix they use, Gardenia flowers I think. They also use bergamot oil which gives it a finish like earl grey tea. Really like this gin.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Yeah - got me thinking about a stop at the liquor store too - being the weekend and all! PS - can you put the old avatar back - LOL


Shawn - the new one is growing on me - it reminds me of my mom, who hasn't been felling well lately.
the video explains it - Dumbo's Mom

and I still want to hear about the cucumber gin drinks


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

my favorite is Tang with 7up.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

FWTX said:


> Shawn - the new one is growing on me - it reminds me of my mom, who hasn't been felling well lately.
> the video explains it - Dumbo's Mom
> 
> and I still want to hear about the cucumber gin drinks


Ken... I don't think I can help with either :hmm: (as I'm somehwat confused)


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Ken... I don't think I can help with either :hmm: (as I'm somehwat confused)


1) I like the Dumbo video, it reminds me that before I can remember I was the center of someones universe

2) op - Ray was talking about a martini with cucumber and another cucumber drink
that sounds strange - but gin is sort of strange, it's fermented with botanicals, in particular juniper berries - thats the "piney" aspect, that makes it very unique in mixed drinks

Not taking a little nip like last Friday are ya???


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> The WSBS boys sent "Dry Fly" gin in some of their bombs (from WA state, I believe). Made a gin and soda water (seltzer) with it.


Dry Fly is good stuff - made up in Spokane. I also like Bendistillery's Cascade Mountain Gin - they're at Traditional Handcrafted Distilled Spirits by Bendistillery in Bend, Oregon. Makers of Crater Lake Vodka, Cascade Mountain Gin and Private Label Vodka if you're interested.

Lots of gin drink recipes on their site too.

Nothing like a G&T on a hot summer day. G&T's in summer, Manhattans in winter.

Now I'm thirsty.


----------



## Space Ace (Sep 27, 2009)

Listen up, friends.

Boodles British Gin. Smooth as black mountain ice but twice as dangerous. My go to gin. Wonderful stuff that doesn't break the bank.

It makes the best G&T I've ever had. Also great in a dry martini (just whisper "vermouthhhhhh" into the glass), mixed with limeaid on a hot day, or if you can get it...Ting Jamaican grapefruit soda.


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

FWTX said:


> 1) I like the Dumbo video, it reminds me that before I can remember I was the center of someones universe
> 
> 2) op - Ray was talking about a martini with cucumber and another cucumber drink
> that sounds strange - but gin is sort of strange, it's fermented with botanicals, in particular juniper berries - thats the "piney" aspect, that makes it very unique in mixed drinks
> ...


Hendrix gin is supposed to be sever with a slice of cucumber, e.g g ant t no Lemmon/lime but a slice of cucumber. Or no olive in the martini but cucumber. It sounds wierd but works.


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

sligub said:


> It's part of the botanical mix they use, Gardenia flowers I think. They also use bergamot oil which gives it a finish like earl grey tea. Really like this gin.


yeah it is gardenia's. Its a bit on the higher priced side but worht it if you like a good gin


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

hendricks is supposedly "infused" with cucumber to begin with.. right?


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

Zogg said:


> hendricks is supposedly "infused" with cucumber to begin with.. right?


Yea they add cucumber and Rose essence after distilling.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Don't know how I missed this, it never showed in my logs as having updates...thanks for all the suggestions 

I have been looking for Dry Fly since it started showing up in bombs...no luck so far!

I think I may try some Sapphire as well next week. 

And yes Hendricks is "infused" with Cucumber, that is why a Hendricks Martini is just tha much better with a nice slice of cucumber.


----------



## Maximon (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm a huge fan of Citadelle gin. It's my hands down favorite. I usually drink it on the rocks with whatever I can find in the house to garnish it with. 

Since I can never find it at a bar though, I usually stick to Hendricks and club soda.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Just got a bottle of Hendrick's tonight and made the lady some martini's. That stuff is quite good. We typically drink Sapphire and this is certainly a step up. I'll have to give it a try on the rocks before making a full evaluation, but I bet it is even tastier that way.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

Love a good ol' GT

For G&T's I just get some good old Gordon's. Ya it's 16 bucks a handle but I don't know better and don't care to right now on my college budget.

I will probably pick up a nicer bottle for my new apartment I'm moving into though. Living by myself so I don't have to worry about roommates drinking all of it.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

usrower321 said:


> Living by myself so I don't have to worry about roommates drinking all of it.


Very wise. I had a bottle of Crown that I never opened and kept in its little pouch for several years. I finally decided to open it up and give someone a drink..... and found out it was completely empty. One of my old roommates had a alcoholic friend that apparently went through my liquor cabinet and polished off an entire 1.75L over the course of time.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> I have been looking for Dry Fly since it started showing up in bombs...no luck so far!


----------



## Goodkat (Sep 3, 2010)

Haha, Ace Ventura.


Also, Hendricks is fantastic.


----------



## rejart (Jun 24, 2011)

Great suggestions here. I thought I hated gin until my brother introduced me to quality stuff. My grandmother always kept a bottle of some kind of cheap crap and that was all I had been exposed to. Now I know that good gin is good and bad gin is bad. Love a good martini.


----------

